# some keys on toshiba laptop keyboard have stopped working



## weeteb (Jan 27, 2010)

ages ago a couple of keys stopped working on my toshiba laptop and just stuck to using on screen keyboard as subsititute for missing keys. Missing keys are:
y h n 6 and the left arrow key.
I have taken all keys off and gave a good check and could see no damage and liquids havent been spilt on it before that bad to damage it. im sure its a software problem
please help


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

How old is your Laptop??


----------



## weeteb (Jan 27, 2010)

over a year old


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I had a Dell that suffered from that same problem, it was about two years old at the time, the affected keys were H, C, B and S.
It was annoying, hooking up another keyboard was a temporary fix, we ended up replacing the keyboard.


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

weeteb said:


> over a year old


Most Laptops come with a 24 month Warranty if yours has one, why not send it in to be repaired?


----------



## weeteb (Jan 27, 2010)

warranty ran out already


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

What model of Toshiba Laptop do you have?


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

Seems warranty isnt an issue..

http://www.laptopka.com/2006/04/30/remove-replace-laptop-keyboard-yourself/

these guides can also be used for general maintenance.


----------



## weeteb (Jan 27, 2010)

its a satellite l300


----------



## -bOuNcYoNe- (Jun 27, 2004)

This is a guide to disassemble the Laptop in question you only need to follow steps 1-5 and then reverse to reassemble its quite easy infact just dont be rough lol if you find there is damage you can get the part number and reorder a new one.

best of luck.

http://www.irisvista.com/tech/lapto...L305D/remove-screen-replace-video-cable-1.htm


----------



## weeteb (Jan 27, 2010)

will have a look at it thanks for help


----------

